# Giant Faith 1 Freeride Bike inkl. Roco 200mm Federweg!



## 1markus (13. Oktober 2006)

Einen Bilick solltet ihr reskieren!!

Giant Faith 1



Hallo Freerider und Downhiller,

ich biete einen 2006 GIANT Faith 1 Freeride / DH Rahmen, der nur 14 Tage in 2006 gefahren wurde.

Der  Rahmen ist in einem guten, gepflegten zustand, Gebrauchs Spuren sind durch die Nutzung auf den Trails vorhanden. 
Freeride â Faith1

200mm zwischen Dir und dem Rest der Welt. Das Faith macht da weiter, wo andere Bikes aufhÃ¶ren.

Freeride und Hardcore Freeride, da ist das Faith der Meister seines Faches.

In Bikeparks macht das Faith geradezu sÃ¼chtig!




Unter mtbr.com/reviews kÃ¶nnt ihr die Userbewertungen zu dem Rahmen / Bike nachlesen.

Dieser Frame ist der absolute Hammer.

20 Bewertungen im Schnitt 4,95/5 mÃ¶glichen Punkten.

Das bedeutet, 19 Mal volle Punktzahl und einmal 4 von 5 mÃ¶glichen Punkten.


Giant Faith

GrÃ¶Ãe M/ 18 Zoll/ 46cm (Berechnung der erforderlichen RahmenhÃ¶he am Ende)

MAESTRO Federungssystem mit 200mm Federweg  (ErklÃ¤rung am Ende)

AluxX Aluminium mit Fluidforming Technologie

Marzocchi ROCO RC DÃ¤mpfer
Oberrohr LÃ¤nge 510mm
Sattelrohr LÃ¤nge 450mm


Mit folgenden Teilen
Marzocchi ROCO RC DÃ¤mpfer frisch vom Service

FSA DH pro Steuersatz
12mm Steckachsen Nabe 36 loch achsbreite 150mm

Gewicht Rahmen inkl. DÃ¤mpfer, Steuersatz und Narbe: 5KG

NP-Rahmen: 1800 Euro


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (13. Oktober 2006)

1mal hinschreiben reicht doch, musst doch net den ganzen ebay text kopieren  
und ich wÃ¼rde dir nicht zu solchen 1â¬ startgeboten raten, bin ich schonmal ziemlich auf die fresse gafallen damit. (80â¬ -> 15â¬ )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlieBone (19. April 2007)

hallo....mich wÃ¼rde ma interessieren fÃ¼r wie viel â¬ der rahmen weggegangen ist?!?!?!

danke


----------

